# Box-O-Negs



## webestang64 (Dec 6, 2016)

So a customer of mine handed me 2 older paper boxes filled with negatives and slides-mostly Kodachrome. He knew I collected these and saved them from the trash bin. 
The collection grows.

Can't wait to look through all these and see what others photographed back in the day.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 6, 2016)

Cool.  I love looking at old pictures.  Do you ever contribute to the Shorpy BLog?


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Cool.  I love looking at old pictures.  Do you ever contribute to the Shorpy BLog?



First I've heard of this blog.....very cool! Thanks for the link.


----------

